# Kansas & Missouri Networking



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Guys and Gals,


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

teamgreendude;2051535 said:


> Hey Guys and Gals,


Time for another season.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Howdy. Trying to finish up last couple of weeks of leaf cleanup. Still waiting on a couple foot draggers to get contracts signed and returned.


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

derekslawncare;2054006 said:


> Howdy. Trying to finish up last couple of weeks of leaf cleanup. Still waiting on a couple foot draggers to get contracts signed and returned.


 Received my last contract Monday, route is now full. Called today to get a price on a boss v plow. About fell over on the price. Guess I'll stick with the one I got.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Might be needing to get in contact with a contractor, so I could sub for them. I have a 5 man sidewalk crew with blowers, shovels, and spreaders. The new company I was going to go with is trying screw me over! I sent an email to them to see what's up, but I'm sure from the way they have done this (signed and talked to me months ago, and waited until today to low ball me. Trying to make sure it would be too late to get with another company) they are old pros at screwing guys over. If you're a LEGIT company that would rather have hard working subcontractors that you don't mind paying for, apposed to some illegals willing to work for nothing, let me know.

I'm giving the company a chance to redeem themselves, so I'll keep everyone posted. Again, sidewalk crew only, no plows or skids. Thanks


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

plowboy87;2054031 said:


> Received my last contract Monday, route is now full. Called today to get a price on a boss v plow. About fell over on the price. Guess I'll stick with the one I got.


American equipment?? Yeah i totally had a heart attack! Trying to get a cheap used one to start with then get a new one next year. Hope everyone is having a great turkey day! About to go into my food coma


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

teamgreendude;2062499 said:


> American equipment?? Yeah i totally had a heart attack! Trying to get a cheap used one to start with then get a new one next year. Hope everyone is having a great turkey day! About to go into my food coma


Yes American equipment, I already have a boss rt2 that I'm running but wanted to upgrade. But now I think I'll stick with what I got. Happy thanksgiving


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

anybody know a good website to check pavement temps on Missouri side?


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

Just out of curiosity does anyone know of a company who would pay for a subs plow to be installed and then just work off the cost of the blade? My dealer suggested asking around about this and i like the idea! Does anyone know of a guy named Frank Burton? My local mower dealer told me that he's done that with several subs of his. Or if anyone knows of a company that does this please do let me know ASAP! Also on an off note if anyone wants to see a funny movie go see the night before with seth rogan, funny as heck!


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

Also looks like Johnson county (were i'm at is getting freezing rain and ice) anyone out doing salting today?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, I did my sidewalk route in olathe. All washed out though. I've see a few guys going with their spreaders, but after a while it doesn't even look like they were there. I'm sure I'll be back out tonight/morning to reapply. This rainy cold weather makes me want a plow and box spreader, and let someone else take over my sidewalk crew...


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

One of my customers called and wants salt. First salt run of the season.


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

Just out of curiosity does anyone read the farmers almanac? I've been reading that January and February in 2016 will be pretty darn snowy in the great plains area(Kansas, Missouri hopefully!!!!) Do you think we'll have an average winter or an "el nino" I sure as heck wouldn't mind a few heavy storms!


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lezak final winter forecast comes out tomorrow afternoon. He was hinting accumulating snow the 16th or so.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

plowboy87;2067604 said:


> Lezak final winter forecast comes out tomorrow afternoon. He was hinting accumulating snow the 16th or so.


I thought he already did it? Does he do it again? I'm needing a good year, I'd like to buy a few machines for next year. I do sidewalks and I'm ready to be in a warm cab, making a little more $$.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

JMHConstruction;2067670 said:


> I thought he already did it? Does he do it again? I'm needing a good year, I'd like to buy a few machines for next year. I do sidewalks and I'm ready to be in a warm cab, making a little more $$.


Yeah, he did his "winter forecast" where HE gave his thoughts for the season. It was only him and was done during his normal weather time in the 2200 news. Tonight is a half hour long special called "weathering winter" and will be the entire 41 weather team All giving their predictions for the season. It will air at 1830.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

derekslawncare;2067764 said:


> Yeah, he did his "winter forecast" where HE gave his thoughts for the season. It was only him and was done during his normal weather time in the 2200 news. Tonight is a half hour long special called "weathering winter" and will be the entire 41 weather team All giving their predictions for the season. It will air at 1830.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to set the DVR. Got the ol' ladies christmas party tonight. The thought of me in a suit makes me sick...


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

JMHConstruction;2068121 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to set the DVR. Got the ol' ladies christmas party tonight. The thought of me in a suit makes me sick...


Yeah, last time I tried to wear mine, I was afraid of putting someone's eye out if the button on my pants were to give out. I have between now and march 2016 to be able to shoehorn into them for a wedding, AAAGGHH.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Did you hear them on the special say that if you slip and fall to make sure you get an attorney?!:realmad: Way to keep America sue happy... people are too stupid to know to be careful in bad weather, better take it out on the guy trying to make a living.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

JMHConstruction;2068561 said:


> Did you hear them on the special say that if you slip and fall to make sure you get an attorney?!:realmad: Way to keep America sue happy... people are too stupid to know to be careful in bad weather, better take it out on the guy trying to make a living.


Yeah, I caught that. Unfortunately, that's the world we live in now. Nothing is our fault, always someone else's. They also said laws are different for slips on residential vs. slips on commercial properties. Don't know why that would be the case. Guess that's why I'm not an attorney.


----------



## jnevois23 (Nov 5, 2015)

first year plowing for myself. Kind of nervous!! Put some money into plow and another truck. I have one contract set up and a few residentials. Was wanting some feed back on what to really look for since its my first year. I have plowed before for a company and wanted to go solo. Any feed back will help. Thanks


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks like I've been missing out! Hope everyone has a good season...

We bought two V-XT's last year from American equipment and we were very happy with them. The first we bought in October and the second we bought around Christmas time because our other plows A-frame rusted through. We called Kent at American and he said they had the plow we wanted and we could pick it up anytime. We've bought miscellaneous parts for years from them. 

What is everyone running for this season? 

I think lezak said a storm between Christmas and New Years and another the first week of January. I say let it snow let it snow!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

So glad I put off my salt purchase this year. 7 day forecast shows temps in the 50's through Christmas. This is rediculous. At least if it's not going to snow, it's warm and the furnace isn't running non-stop. Even the "big one" forecasted around Christmas is looking like it's going to be mostly rain, ughh.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

derekslawncare;2077772 said:


> So glad I put off my salt purchase this year. 7 day forecast shows temps in the 50's through Christmas. This is rediculous. At least if it's not going to snow, it's warm and the furnace isn't running non-stop. Even the "big one" forecasted around Christmas is looking like it's going to be mostly rain, ughh.


Yeah, this year is crazy. I'm enjoying the break though. I keep watching the weather hoping to see even freezing rain. At one point I saw 7+" on the 27th- 28th and looked the next day and it showed lows in the 40s. I'm just taking it a day at a time now. I am getting all my stuff done that I've been putting off for months.


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

It's either going to be the winter that didn't happen, or we will get slammed January, February and March. The way it's looking though I might be sitting on 17 pallets of salt over summer.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

plowboy87;2077815 said:


> It's either going to be the winter that didn't happen, or we will get slammed January, February and March. The way it's looking though I might be sitting on 17 pallets of salt over summer.


I guess at least you won't have to worry about the prices increasing next year.


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

JMHConstruction;2077836 said:


> I guess at least you won't have to worry about the prices increasing next year.


Yeah that's true. What ice melt do you use for new concrete?


----------



## AUDRAIN PLOWER (Feb 18, 2006)

if you dont like the weather just wait a few minutes it will change ! welcome to missouri


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

JMHConstruction;2077836 said:


> I guess at least you won't have to worry about the prices increasing next year.


Yep, like money in the bank.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

AUDRAIN PLOWER;2078041 said:


> if you dont like the weather just wait a few minutes it will change ! welcome to missouri


Yeah, none to soon either. This is starting to remind me of 2011-12 when we ended the winter with 4" all season. Hopefully not.


----------



## AUDRAIN PLOWER (Feb 18, 2006)

22 years of this work and i gave up tryn to perdict the weather long time ago


----------



## mow-it-alls (Sep 18, 2015)

How's it going! I'm in Columbia. We ran two 3/4 tons last year but hope to run another two this season in addition to a skidder and two driveway rigs.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome! Good luck with this up coming season!


----------

